# MECA 1X EVENT SATURDAY APRIL 2ND, COLUMBUS OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

where: Southside audio 2501 s. high street columbus oh
when: APRIL 2ND beginning at 10am
what: meca 1x event, spl, park & pound, sq, install, and rta

come get those early points!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Dang nice to see MECA growing like wildfire across the country! Hoping you have some killer show/s........give me a call if you need any help or advice. I am on a plane to help....at your cost of course. lol 

free bumpage!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

atsaubrey said:


> Dang nice to see MECA growing like wildfire across the country! Hoping you have some killer show/s........give me a call if you need any help or advice. I am on a plane to help....at your cost of course. lol
> 
> free bumpage!


thanks, i may call on you for tips on how to get a good flow of the shows i do going. i have a plan, but plans don't always work out. i see u doing your thing in sq-heavy cali!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

coming quick quick


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

8 days away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Event week!!!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

its going down TOMORROW


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

a big thank you to everyone who came out today, another big turnout. I appreciate each and every one of you.

UNOFFICIAL results
April 2nd results

Amateur Street 1

1. 136.4 Lance Smith
2. 135.0 Mike Shields

Amateur Street 2

1. 143.7 Jack Mccague

Amateur Street 3

1. 145.0 James Davis
2. 144.7 Josh Smith
3. 142.8 Shannon Speakman
4. 140.9 Robert Wasmus
5. 140.6 Cody Robison

Street 1

1. 138.1 Nate Berrier

Street 2

1. 148.3 Chris Mobley
2. 143.6 Trever Keaton
3. 142.0 Bryan Brightman
4. 138.9 Brian Jordan
5. 135.3 Christine Phillips

Street 3

1. 150.6 Wayne Clay
2. 149.6 Donovin Gleaton
3. 137.9 Ryan Whitney

Street 4

1. 146.0 Paul Foster

Street 5

1. 151.7 James Speakman

Modified 1

1. 149.6 Gene Alexander

Modified 2

1. 146.4 Victor Silva

Modified 5

1. 154.4 Eric Alexander
2. 149.2 Ben Ahn

Drive-by Spl 1

1. 119.0 Gene Alexander
2. 117.8 Lance Smith
3.  115.6 Mike Shields

Drive-by Spl 2

1. 125.5 Chris Mobley
2. 123.2 Josh Smith
3. 117.9 Jack Mccague
4. 117.5 Bryan Brightman
5. 112.6 Christine Phillips
6. 108.6 John Farris

Drive-by Spl 3

1. 128.7 Peewee Lamarr
2. 120.5 Shannon Speakman
3. 115.9 James Davis

Drive-by Spl 4

1. 128.2 Donovin Gleaton
2. 125.7 Paul Foster

Drive-by Spl 5

1. 134.1 Scott Copley
2. 130.6 James Speakman
3. 127.8 Eric Alexander
4. 116.5 Ben Ahn


----------

